# WHAM-O Wheelie-Bar



## 60sstuff (Dec 20, 2021)

NOS, Minty-Boxy. 

Plus 4 NOS Clay wheels to build your own skate board.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 20, 2021)

Price?


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 20, 2021)

Holy cow Chris that's the nicest box I've ever seen. WOW.


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 20, 2021)

Also, one odd thing I've noticed about the Wham-O Wheelie Bar box, they all have that orange "New" sticker on them. Marketing at it's finest!


----------



## gkeep (Dec 20, 2021)

Cool! There is a young guy I see riding around town with a Wheelie Bar equipped vintage Sting Ray. Always wanted that when I was a kid. 
I had those same clay wheels on the Sidewalk Surfer board I got for Christmas in 1964.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 21, 2021)

wow very cool never seen a Nos one


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 21, 2021)

Amazing piece!! 😳  😳 

Is there info for ordering t-shirts in the literature? How cool would it be to have one of those?😎


----------



## goldwood (Dec 21, 2021)

A must watch YouTube video of the  
WHAM-O Wheelie-Bar​


----------



## 1motime (Dec 21, 2021)

goldwood said:


> A must watch YouTube video of the
> WHAM-O Wheelie-Bar​



Little Old Lady from Pasadena endorsed!  Go pop a wheelie!


----------



## videoranger (Dec 22, 2021)

Very cool. Takes me back to when these first came out and my Mom let us get one at a big discount store in southern cal area when we went to visit my older sister and her husband in Thousand Oaks. We also got wooden skate boards that looked like wood surf boards. We were pretty cool when we came back to Nebraska with the latest cool gear.


----------



## MOPARHOOSIER (Jan 7, 2022)

Man I love that! First time ive seen one. Would love to own one some day. Id have to install it on a bike though. Wouldnt be able to resist.


----------

